# Ridiculously cheap Hertz HSK comps!



## IbizaOnAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

WTF is the deal with the stupid cheap Hertz HSK 165 comp. sets all over Ebay? There's a set for $85.00 "Buy It Now" for example that I was just looking at.

I mean obviously they are about as authentic as the $20 Rolex I bought on the street in NYC some years ago as a gag gift for a friend but how can they get away with
this? Not that integrity and ebay have anything to do with one another but shouldn't the ad be required to have some sort of disclaimer or am I just being naive?


----------



## Acceleratorz (Aug 22, 2010)

+$49.90 shipping


----------



## IbizaOnAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

And?

If I can get this highly regarded component set for $134.90 and the only catch is I am being raped on the the shipping I say where should I bend over? Seriously is there really a possibility these things are real?


----------



## piyush7243 (Sep 9, 2009)

Well, These are the older versions and sell for considerably less then the latest version. Even the SQ is not that great.


----------



## third1 (Sep 18, 2010)

I made an offer of 450 on a set of MLk 165s new in box. They are sitting in my basement right now! hehe


----------



## BassBrat (Mar 26, 2009)

Everyone hates fake crap!, I understand where you are coming from but but people sell it and there's no stopping them, Ebay has posting rules, what is described must be what is received when purchased but ebay can't be proactive in stopping this, they can only be retroactive. There are way too many posts to asses every one, so its up to the buyer to inspect what he/she receives and file a claim if he/she finds it is not what is described in the post. I don't think there is anything else we can do. By all means if someone believes otherwise please chime in.


----------

